
New Senate Bill Aims to Restrict Tor Access for Illicit Activities - aburan28
http://themerkle.com/new-senate-bill-aims-to-restrict-tor-access-for-illicit-activities/
======
wiml
This seems to be the relevant text from the PDF that the article links to, on
page 22:

"The Committee recommends $50,500,000 for programs to promote Internet freedom
globally. [Description of various techologies snipped] [Censorship-
circumvention] technology alone does not further Internet freedom abroad, and
the Committee acknowledges the difficulties in monitoring and conducting
oversight of the use of such technology. For this reason, the Committee
requires that spend plans submitted by the Department of State and BBG
pursuant to section 7078(c) of the act include a description of safeguards to
ensure that circumvention technologies are not used for illicit purposes, such
as coordinating terrorist activities or online sexual exploitation of
children."

------
jlgaddis
This article seems to imply -- incorrectly -- that the Tor Project is funded
_only_ by the State Department and that, as a result, development would cease
if that funding were cut.

Neither are true.

